# Silvermere Bunker - Surrey - March 2017



## Gromr (Mar 18, 2017)

*History*

"A small air raid shelter thought to have protected the workers at a WW2 dispersed production site; Foxwarren, for for Vickers-Armstrongs near to Brookland Airfield and Foxwarren Park

The site had associations with the bouncing bomb, (which was developed at what is now Brooklands College), the Viking, Valiant and V1000 prototypes as it remained in use until the mid 1950's"

*The Explore*

After heading to a few locations across Surrey and not having too much success, I ended up here. I knew about this one for a little while, but never been near enough to Silvermere to warrant a trip, so now seemed as good as anytime to do it.

When i approached I was met with big rectangular raise brick structure, jutting out the ground. Looking down inside a hole in the roof I could see a small room with about 6 inches of water on the floor. For a moment I did wonder if this was it, luckily it wasn't 

Walking further into the woods I see to my relief a doorway descending into the ground. To be completely honest, the doorway is the coolest thing about the bunker. It has a certain ominous vibe about where it leads, invoking ideas of a vast array of corridors and tunnels full of WW2 Equipment Unfortunately where it actually leads is a small L shaped corridor with 2 purple sofa's and a suspiciously dodgy amount of foil. 

Its a pretty small bunker and isn't terribly photogenic, I did try my best to bring out the best of it.

I did bump into K1N5M4N from 28DL shortly after setting up my camera. It was good to meet you! Thanks for the tips on the other local bunkers!



*Photos*






































The second 'Emergency Exit'. The ladder has broken and the shaft is blocked with a large tree root.


----------



## White Rabbitt (Mar 19, 2017)

Gromr123 said:


> *History*
> 
> "A small air raid shelter thought to have protected the workers at a WW2 dispersed production site; Foxwarren, for for Vickers-Armstrongs near to Brookland Airfield and Foxwarren Park
> 
> ...




Nice to see this place again, i thought it had been forgotten tbh. It's one of my locals, one thing i have noticed is the tyres have all been cleared. Thank you for sharing!  x


----------

